# TOR doesn't start

## ceejay82

Hey guys,

I try to run the tor bundle but it didn't work.

I downloaded the bundle from the project site, tar it and started it, but Vidalia tells me all the time

Mär 24 13:30:37.515 [Warning] Could not bind to 127.0.0.1:9050: Cannot assign requested address

so I emerge tor, but still recieving this error msg.

I also do the steps recommended here http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Tor but this doesn't help aswell.

Would could I do now?

----------

## Apheus

What does

```
# netstat -lptn
```

show? Your TCP port 9050 seems to be already used.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

In case it is of any help, here's how I install and configure TOR: How to install and use Tor for anonymous browsing or to access country-restricted content from another country.

----------

## ceejay82

~ # netstat -lptn

Aktive Internetverbindungen (Nur Server)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name  

thats all

----------

## cach0rr0

might try fiddling with /etc/tor/tor-tsocks.conf

assuming youre still using the version from portage 

I'm using net-misc/tor-0.2.3.12_alpha-r2

all it took was 'emerge tor' and '/etc/init.d/tor start'

dont think I changed anything from the defaults.

I will say i dont have IPV6 built into the kernel. Could be something screwy like tor expecting that screwy ipv6-friendly nomenclature for loopback; if so, try using your real IP as the bind address just as a test

----------

